
Red Programming Language 0.6.4 - smallstepforman
https://www.red-lang.org/2018/12/064-simple-gc-and-pure-red-gui-console.html
======
soapdog
Red is a breath of fresh air for me. It is very pleasant to use and I can see
myself using it more and more, specially to build personal tools. I invite
everyone to check it out.

